# Spott Hogg or Armortech HD Pro?



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have not shot with the Spott Hogg before but I have an armortech HD and love it. I have the .010 pins on mine and they still are plenty bright even in low light. These sights are tough too.


----------



## Jekel (Oct 18, 2009)

I compared both sights and went with the armortech. Excellent sight and much more visible to me..


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

Jekel said:


> I compared both sights and went with the armortech. Excellent sight and much more visible to me..


That's the direction I am leaning. Did you get the HD Pro? Also, what pin size did you go with?

Thanks


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

i had the armortech hd .10 4 pin when i had my omen and it was an awesome sight...very bright pins and the microadjust to each individual pins is the easiest and slickest micro ive ever seen...just loosen up the pin u wanna move, and turn the lil wheel on the bottom of the sight, tighten it up a lil bit, and move on to the next pin,etc..and if u want to shoot a light u can screw it in the bottom of the sight housing so theres no exposed light..the spot hoggs seem really complex when it comes to adjusting individual pins...go with the armortech, very solid sights and are very simple to operate, hell i could do it even haha


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

navyman20 said:


> i had the armortech hd .10 4 pin when i had my omen and it was an awesome sight...very bright pins and the microadjust to each individual pins is the easiest and slickest micro ive ever seen...just loosen up the pin u wanna move, and turn the lil wheel on the bottom of the sight, tighten it up a lil bit, and move on to the next pin,etc..and if u want to shoot a light u can screw it in the bottom of the sight housing so theres no exposed light..the spot hoggs seem really complex when it comes to adjusting individual pins...go with the armortech, very solid sights and are very simple to operate, hell i could do it even haha


Great info, thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

I have had both and sold my Hogg-it. But love My HD Pro. Hope you like yours too!!


----------



## hshot (Jun 7, 2010)

Ha I have to through a little love to my Spot Hog Hunter. I have .19 5 pin wrap and love it. I think they are plenty pright enough and with the center wire it really helps with stacking the pins. But I've never even seen the armortech, maybe i'll check them out?


----------



## bandchaser (Mar 31, 2009)

Just bought the armortech today, and the first 2 pins were dead on out of the box once I set my overall windage and elevation.
Its so easy to set individual pins on this sight! Awesome sight! It does weight a little more than most sights, I noticed it first thing. But it compliments my bow, and my follow thru perfect. 

It is a sight that you would have for many seasons! They also sell a lens and glare scope, and a pro long bar conversions for the hunt model. This sight will be around for a long time! Top notch product!


----------



## OTT2 (Jun 17, 2010)

bandchaser,

Have you seen or heard any feedback on the lens for the armortech sight?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have 2 HD Pros, 1 set up for field and 1 for 3D. I have used Copper John, SureLok, Spott Hogg,TruGlo, and I will say the Armor Tech HD Pro is the Best and most Quality Sight I have ever used. You won't be sorry. 
BTW do not overtighten the individual pins and you won't have any issues.
T.R.U. & Axcel are a Quality driven.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've had 2 Spot Hogg Hogg-It's and a Hunter Hogg-It for a quite few years. I use them a lot. However, I am going to sell one of the Hogg-It's and get an Axcel Armortech Pro.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the HD's and HD Pro's and to say that I love em' would be a understatment... The Micro Adjustablity is what sealed the deal for me... :thumbs_up


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I have been a die-hard Spot Hogg guy for as long as I can remember, but I recently purchased an Armortec HD 5-pin. So far, I prefer this sight over my Spot Hoggs. They are very well built. The only downside is that they are a little on the heavy side.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I too am a die hard Spot Hogg guy, that has converted to the Armortech HD, I prefer the Armortech, its the best sight on the market in my opinion. The .019 pins on the Armortech are about the same size as the .010 pins on the Spot Hogg. I went with the .010 on the Armortech which are smaller than any of the Spot Hogg pins, they take a little getting used to because they are so small but now that I am used to them, I love them.


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a couple HD's and like them. as listed above they're tough and are very adjustible. If I were to choose between the two ,It'd be the HD every time...just my o2...JW

I'd like to add I have the 7 .019 pin . I thought it would be to busy with all the pins but after a short time in the field I found it handy. the pins are set spot on from 20 to 80yrds


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

It would take alot to take my Hogg-it off of my bow. If is aint' broke, don't fix it.


----------

